
Testing the Random Numbers in Racket with Random Sanity - gus_massa
https://gus-massa.blogspot.com/2017/11/testing-random-numbers-in-racket-with.html
======
nixpulvis
I really don't understand how Random Sanity will make any security engineers
sleep better at night... Maybe randomness vs complexity is an issue here.

